# S & W Sigma SW9VE Laser sight



## 67stang (Nov 26, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a laser sight that fits the rail on the Sigma VE series?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Most any rail mounted lasers will fit. If not, there is a conversion rail on Ebay that you can buy that will fit on the VE and provide a true weaver rail below it. Also, Lasermax makes a guiderod replacement/insert laser.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Any with a tail mount will work.


----------

